# Adding a dryer drain hose to a washer's standpipe



## Finesse117 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello. I am planning to get a Bosch washer/dryer set that includes a ventless/condensing dryer (WTC82100US and WAE20060UC). The dryer manual says it can use the same drain as the washer if there's room, but currently I only have a single 1 1/2" standpipe.

To make the room for both drain lines, do I just need to add a wye at the top, or do I have to account for potential backflow from either unit to the other? Any advice for this situation would be most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 9, 2012)

Great and thoughtful question.  You should be calling the manufacturer for a diagram of a typical installation.  They should be able to provide it and answer questions on the spot.


----------



## Finesse117 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I talked to an installation rep for the manufacturer. He couldn't provide me any specifics, but he assured me that any method I use to make room for both drain lines will be adequate. I'll try a simple wye and see what happens.


----------

